# Help! What year is this Prewar Schwinn Excelsior?



## gilt4tennis (Aug 19, 2012)

I am new the CABE so please forgive me for any rookie errors.  I started collecting bicycles about a year ago and have grown partial to prewar schwinn's.  I also like original bikes that are rideable.  I purchased this bike earlier this year from a picker in Oklahoma who found it in a barn.  At first I thought it might be a 1935, but after looking through some old schwinn catalogs I'm not sure anymore.  Any help would be appreciated.  

Here are some characteristics:
Excelsior Headbadge
Flat Fender Braces
Non skip tooth
Random space SN digits
No diamond on seat tube
Long spring seat
Straight middle and down tube

Thanks,
born2bpassed

I hope these picture can be seen...


----------



## REC (Aug 19, 2012)

That serial number looks like the one on my '36 B-67. It looks to start with a "Q", and if it does it is roughly 3000 frames after my bike.

I have been keeping a list of pre '48 bikes and numbers for quite some time, however, I have just started to go back further in the list than '39 - other than stuff I have. I've had several older frames that I didn't record also.

I have a B-98 like yours (frame wise), but the serial number is one digit shorter. There certainly was a lot of different ways they used to number them back then, and it proves to be an interesting study.

REC


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 19, 2012)

*Excelsior*

You have a 1936 bike there!  Good project!  For sale? or keeper?


----------



## gilt4tennis (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  I plan on keeping this bike.


----------



## Stingman (Aug 20, 2012)

This is exactly what I have been looking for to build a rat bike! I just lost one by one this week that I hesitated on! Awesome find!


----------



## gilt4tennis (Aug 20, 2012)

I like Rad Rod bikes but since this one looks mostly original, I plan on keeping it that way.


----------

